

Developer Preview: Interstellar Module System - _pius
https://www.stellar.org/blog/developer-preview-interstellar-module-system/

======
simonebrunozzi
I love what the Stellar.org people are doing.

It would be interesting to consider a hardware device that would act as a
wallet, with a SIM card that would enable it to communicate transactions
through SMS/text messages.

In my view, the biggest issue with Stellar.org, or any other crypto currency
trying to solve the "unbanked" problem, is the last mile.

~~~
joyce
Funny you pick that example! We just had an internal hack day on Friday and
Bartek (who also worked on Interstellar) was working on a SMS client as his
project. I'll ask him to swing by and post some thoughts on it here but he is
in Europe so asleep now. (I work for Stellar.org).

And thanks for the kind words - in our view, to handle the last mile problem,
we need to build things to be accessible and as modular as possible which will
hopefully make things much easier for developers everywhere. By bringing down
the barriers of use of the code base, we will hopefully see more developers
building things for their local communities and starting to fill in the gaps
in the last mile. Goal: let a thousand flowers bloom!

------
M8
I wonder how space start-ups will be called in future now that words like
"stellar" and "terraforming" are taken. Refactoring.org for asteroid mining?
Recursive.net for solar system cargo transport?

